# Not your typical pet portrait



## limr (Dec 3, 2014)

An Evolving View of Animals from the NYT "Lens" section on photography, video, and video journalism.

Beautiful and thought-provoking photography.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 3, 2014)

Those are stunning! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 3, 2014)

VERY cool!


----------



## DrumsOfGrohl (Dec 3, 2014)

Fascinating!


----------



## pjaye (Dec 3, 2014)

Those are so cool!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 3, 2014)

When people ask about animal shots I always direct them to Tim Flach


----------



## limr (Dec 4, 2014)

I keep going back to look at them again.


----------



## KenC (Dec 4, 2014)

Great stuff - thanks for posting


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 4, 2014)

Interesting. I love shooting outside the box.


----------



## TheBringerOfLight (Dec 7, 2014)

_These are beautiful.
Thanks for posting._


----------



## pgriz (Dec 8, 2014)

At one point, there were the "people" and everyone not people were property, to be subjugated, controlled and/or killed.
Then we started to accept that foreigners, people of different races and origins were "people" too.
At a certain point, we started to accept that women were people - unfortunately, this is not yet a self-evident fact in many parts of the world.
We then defined "people" as animals who use tools and language (which we assumed meant only homo sapiens).
Then we found that many animals besides "us" use tools and language.
As we learn to see and listen, we're finding out that non-humans also have culture, go to school, and experience emotion.
We're finding out that the line separating "them" from "us" is getting more and more blurred, the more we learn about "them".
These images contribute to us questioning the truisms we have learned.  Reality may well be different from our perceptions.


----------

